# JBuilder 5 Download



## Moartel (7. Oktober 2001)

Ich will mich mal wieder etwas mit Java beschäftigen und meine Kenntnisse (die ziemlich eingerostet sind) auffrischen. Ich habe damals immer den JBuilder 4 von Borland benutzt. Den gab es als Foundation Version zum kostenlosen Download.
Da es jetzt eine Version 5 gibt und ich ja bei Borland registriert bin wollte ich mir die mal saugen. Gesagt versucht, ich logge mich in meinen alten Account ein klicke mich durch verschiedene Seiten, und als ich endlich zu den entscheidenden Seiten komme gibt mir der IE eiskalt die Meldung aus "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden". Ich gehe auf aktualisieren und bekomme die Meldung dass mir ein Key gemailt wird.
Die Jungs von Borland haben einen Schutz installiert das man die Files nur ein einziges mal saugen kann. Dummerweise ging bei mir dieses eine mal schief und ich bin damit für den Donwload gesperrt.
Kennt einer von euch zufällig eine andere Seite auf der man das Teil saugen kann? auf Computerchannel.de gibts nur die alte 4er die ich eh hab und tucows.com hat überhaupt nix.


----------

